

Darpa Chief Testifies That US May Soon Face Critical Nerd Shortage - wallflower
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-04/darpa-chief-testifies-us-faces-critical-nerd-shortage

======
anigbrowl
Interesting story, but the 'LOL nerds' tone - in a magazine that is nominally
about science, no less - is part of the problem.

Of course PopSci these days seems to be more about marketing gadgets and
personal grooming products so you can go on a date with one of those hot lady
scientists than about fostering scientific knowledge among its readers. Maybe
it was always like that. I used to read Scientific American but that
publication went into the toilet a decade ago.

